

3 things Microsoft has to prove at its Windows 10 event - aceperry
http://www.itworld.com/article/2872015/3-things-microsoft-has-to-prove-at-its-windows-10-event.html

======
orionblastar
Right now Windows 8.1 has some serious issues.

Got a USB 3.0 issue were unpluging certain devices forces a reset or shutdown.
It seems to happen with VIA and Intel USB 3.0 drivers.

Amazon.com sold more Chromebooks than Windows 8.1 devices during Christmas.

I think people are considering buying iPads instead of Microsoft Surface 3
tablets as well.

I've been using the Windows 10 system in a virtual machine for a while now. It
changes the way the Start menu works from the way it worked in Windows 7. It
runs Modern Apps in a Window instead of the Modern UI screen.

I run Windows 8.1 and the Classic Start Menu software that puts back in the
Classic Start Menu, so it looks like the one from Windows 7. So this FOSS
software can do what Microsoft refuses to do.

I don't really see Windows 10 doing these three things. I predict another flop
as corporations still cling to Windows XP even if Microsoft doesn't support it
anymore. I think corporations would rather stick to XP and under and face the
security issues of no more patches than buy the modern Windows that changes
the way things work and force employees to be retrained.

If I had money, I'd short Microsoft stock, this is going to hurt them a lot.

Still if the Windows 10 Pro upgrade is only $40 like the Windows 8 Pro upgrade
was, I'd buy it just to have it so when 10.1 comes out that fixes issues I can
upgrade.

